# New Chicky Digs



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Making progress on the coop! I need about another day to finish closing in the underside of the coop and finish stapling the wire to the pen frame. The coop is 4x4 and the pen will be 6x8. Planning to have 4-6 layers. Can't get the chicks until I get back in country the middle of April. I plan to have everything finished before I head out of country. Being a loyal Gamecock fan means a garnet and black theme.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice, I need something like that for a couple Turkeys until they can go on the ground.


----------

